# help my 2.2 lbs. puppy ate a small piece



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

I called my vet right away and he said it would not hurt her but if I wanted he told me the amount of pepto to give her, anyone went through this before? I am so worried.


----------



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

I met to put a small piece of brownie that fell on floor


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not sure I'm understanding your post, but if your puppy ingested a chocolate brownie, I'd take it straight to the Vet. Better safe than sorry in matters like that. Hope everything works out okay for you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/106596-chocolate-toxicity-chart.html


----------



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

she ate a small piece of a debbie brownie that fell on floor, the vet said not to worry but I could give her a little pepto


----------



## mecelizabeth (Oct 8, 2011)

it was a small piece of debbie brownie that fell on florr


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

It depends on what you mean by "small piece". Is it the size of a dime, an m&m, a nickel? If it is not bigger than the size of a nickel, the pepto should do it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It should be ok - I would listen to your vet. These little ones are FAST, aren't they?


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

If the vet says it's nothing to worry about I wouldn't stress it.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

if this happened in my house i would not worry .


----------

